
People in the UK have been told to wear face masks - alvis
https://www.businessinsider.com/coronavirus-uk-government-advises-people-to-wear-face-masks-2020-5
======
jjgreen
Purely advisory on TfL (the tube), the conditions of carriage have not been
changed.

